# The old timber fence



## Ozzie_Traveller (Oct 25, 2022)

G'day all

Ironbark trees split into quarters now become fence posts giving the farmer many years of secure fencing




exif- Panny FZ-2500; 1/1000s x F4,3; ISO-125; lens at 7x zoom / 185mm FF equiv

As always, feedback welcome
Phil


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 28, 2022)

Interesting. It's odd for me to see the barb wire running through the post. Here we use staples to fasten it to the side.


----------



## slat (Oct 31, 2022)

Nice one.


----------



## nokk (Nov 3, 2022)

nice


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 16, 2022)

Nice shot! I agree with Smoke, that's a lot of extra work to put up wire drilling each post.


----------

